# j.d 4x4 controls



## larrymopsie (Dec 16, 2015)

what do i do to engage 4wheel drive on my 2004 j.d 4310 tractor


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

The rocker switch for the 4x4 actuates an electric/hydraulic valve to shift it into the 4x4 mode. Have someone operate the switch while you listen for a solenoid actuation sound underneath. A stick or somethng may have pulled a wire off the valve underneath.

Also check that you have 12V power to the rocker switch and onward to solenoid valve.


----------

